
Ask HN: Interview rejected, extra freedback after offical. Laws broken? - troymcclure
About 1 year ago I interviewed at company X. I was rejected, but the interviewer told one of their employees his opinion about my interview.<p>That employee is a friend of mine and they &#x27;politely&#x27; (unofficially) relayed that information to me after I received the official rejection letter from the company. I was honestly offended by the &#x27;politely turned&#x27; feedback my friend gave me, which was uncalled for and quite frankly unasked for.<p>The &quot;feedback&quot; was essentially &quot;I don&#x27;t know what I&#x27;m doing, go some where and learn how to do the job you already do on a daily basis, then interview here another time.&quot;. This was all based on a sub par 15 minute phone screen (both on my end but very very much on the interviewers end - one of those people you just wouldn&#x27;t want to work for kind of interviewers).<p>That&#x27;s besides the point, were any laws broken in this case?
======
redmaple
You definitely have to work more and learn more if you think being rejected
from interview equals breaking laws :\

~~~
troymcclure
Thanks a lot for the wonderful feedback, you clearly didn't understand the
question. Most companies do not give specific feedback in fear of being sued.
Hence why I asked the question... Let's say, instead of the person saying "you
suck, look elsewhere" said "you're black, not interested" would you have
answered your response differently?

------
blakdawg
No.

~~~
troymcclure
Ty

------
meric
Maybe practice showing off your capability in the face of subpar interviewing
skills on the part of the interviewer.

~~~
troymcclure
I agree, but that's not the question. Appreciate the super helpful feedback
though.

------
sbierwagen
Nope.

